# I just had to tell you all just how much I love my cow!!!!



## cat1994 (Dec 26, 2010)

I just came back from feeding my one yr old lil Holstein heifer named Seven  (also called: silly seven, super seven, or moo cow)  and I just had to tell somebody about her, she is so silly, sweet, and just plain special. I know its not that good to get/be so attached to something like a cow,  but I raised her from a calf and she is the only bovine around, she sees me as her herd leader/only friend. We are both very close to each other  she makes me so happy any time I see her, I had to tell you all, hopefully the happiness she gives me will spread to all of you  :bun


----------



## freemotion (Dec 26, 2010)

Is she gonna be a family milk cow?  Why not get attached?  I SOOO want a little Jersey cow!!!!  If I ever get my wish, I will love her to pieces!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with getting attached to your cow.  You raise them, feed, them, spend time with them and the attachment just happens.  Enjoy!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 26, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Is she gonna be a family milk cow?  Why not get attached?  I SOOO want a little Jersey cow!!!!  If I ever get my wish, I will love her to pieces!


me too! me too!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 26, 2010)

How nice! I really would LOVE a cow! I'm glad you enjoy yours!  :bun


----------



## aimee (Dec 26, 2010)

it's good to be attached to your animals then you never lose your passion any way who couldn't fall in love with there cow


----------



## cat1994 (Dec 26, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with getting attached to your cow.  You raise them, feed, them, spend time with them and the attachment just happens.  Enjoy!


Thats the way I feel about it also. But others in my family think i have gone crazy. I guess i will just have to ignore them. She is gonna be the family milk cow, when she gets big enough to be covered by my uncle's bull, we will sale her calf and milk her. She would be covered already but she is a runt so, she is still very small for being one yr old.


----------

